# Just Plain Mafia [TOWN WIN]



## Phantom (Jan 29, 2012)

*Innocent Roles Assigned*:

Healer
Miller
Inspector
Jack of All Trades
Lovers 1&2
Unlyncher

*Other:*

Alien

*All PMs have been sent. Begin Night 0.*

The sun set over the small town.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Night 0]*

*All night actions received!*

*Begin Day 1.*

As the sun rose over the small town the sound of police sirens blared, waking the citizens early in the morning. 

A few went to Memorial Park to see what had happened. They police had blocked off the road leading to the park, but they were too late in stopping the news from getting out. News vans, both local and from the cities were lining up along the path, eager reporters stretching their necks as they tried to get a better view. 

In Rusty's Diner a few of the early birds had their eyes glued to the small television screen, their breakfasts getting cold as they watched the news report live from the park. The news woman's shrill voice echoed in the quiet diner, "Early this morning in New Hope, just inside Mason County the bodies of two young teenagers were found in the town's Memorial Park. Police have just released the names of the victims, local students *Wargle *and *Windydragon* were found dead this morning. Police have yet to provide further information on these deaths, nor any description of the murderer..."

*Wargle is dead. Innocent*
*Windydragon is dead. Innocent. *


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Best case scenario is that they were the Lovers.
Worst case scenario is that they were the Cop and Jack.

Either way sucks, because two Townies died.


EDIT: Unless the Mafia have two kills per night, one of them was the Jack.


----------



## ole_schooler (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, we've got three mafia, assuming no double-ups on the innocent roles and no "other" alinements.  The implication was that the Jack was innocent, but it could have been them targeting a random person (although that would be dumb, and I don't think any of us are rube enough for that).  It was probably lovers.  Other than that, I got nothing.  Due to the small size of this game, I'd encourage the inspector or the jack to speak up as soon as they get someone.


----------



## Mai (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

It specifically states that there's an other--alien, to be exact. 

Okay, so! I need to start... actually participating... It may be important that Wargle and Windy were lovers (possible that it was a jack and a mafia!kill but really) outside of "they were lovers"; it gives us a hint on how Phantom's determining roles. Maybe she thought that they worked best in a group?

To be honest I have no idea what to work off of my role and everyone else's.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Wait a second.....

7 innocent roles + 1 Alien = 8 known roles
9 Players + 8 known = 1 Mafia??

Well this should be an easy game.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Wow, this game seems pretty innocent heavy.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Huh. That really is innocent-heavy. Taking that into account, to LS99's point it's possible the mafia (what's the singular form of mafia? Mafium, maybe?) does actually have two kills per night to balance it. I guess we'll see tomorrow. Lovers is probably the most likely, though.

If I was feeling motivated I might go through some of all our past games, see if I could get any insight into how Phantom chose roles. I'm not feeling motivated enough for that, but does anyone have any thoughts?

And do you think we should just go for abstain today if no leads turn up? That's usually the safest bet.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Wait, there might be two Mafia.  Because doesn't one lover generally choose the other?  Meaning "Lovers 1&2" is actually one role, giving us a total of 6 known innocents, 1 alien, and 2 mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> Wait, there might be two Mafia.  Because doesn't one lover generally choose the other?  Meaning "Lovers 1&2" is actually one role, giving us a total of 6 known innocents, 1 alien, and 2 mafia.


These Lovers seem to be more of a fixed pair, but I agree, one of them could be Mafia- although it /is/ listed in the Innocents list, so they could also be both Townies....

Man, opinions sure do change fast at 6:28 in the morning.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

I vote for lynching someone.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

While I'm on the topic of lynching someone, I vote *DarkAura*


----------



## Mai (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

... Er. We _weren't_ on the topic of lynching someone, you just sort of started it up and double posted? That seems rather abrupt and forced to me, but.

I would think the lovers are a fixed pair as well--if I had just one lover, I would say "lover". I don't really see where "1 & 2" would come from.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Ah, I didn't mean to imply the lovers were mafia, I meant to imply that there was only one, and that one chose a random townie.  I agree, the wording implies they are a fixed pair, but there's no guarantee.  

I agree about the lynching of someone.  And, to be fair, Mr. Moon said "while _I'm_ on the subject of lynching someone".  Probably didn't want to edit the previous post, but forgot to nominate someone in it.  That said, it is suspicious.  How long is our day?


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

*I* was on the topic of lynching someone, and someone told me editing posts in mafia was suspicious. Thus the dp.


----------



## Light (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

^did he just vote for himself? :P

I kind of doubt Mr. Moon is mafia. Or at least, if he is, we're getting majorly duped by Phantom, because I doubt she would initially tell a player they didn't have enough experience to join and then assign them mafia.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*



ole_schooler said:


> Wait, there might be two Mafia.  Because doesn't one lover generally choose the other?  Meaning "Lovers 1&2" is actually one role, giving us a total of 6 known innocents, 1 alien, and 2 mafia.


That's true... if that's the case we'd better hope "Lover 2" didn't have an important role ^^;,

Mr. Moon, do you want to explain why DA? It wouldn't be any good if we lynched someone important this early and I do think it's a bit suspicious when one is so eager to lynch on the first day.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

I get bored easily, and I'm tired of seeing all the living people are doing. So I voted for the first living person on the list. Simple as that.


----------



## Light (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

I don't like where this is going...


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

^It's funny because I get it.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Well, there's also the fact that DarkAura does not appear to have posted.  Makes them less suspicious in terms of being mafia, as obviously the mafia is paying attention.  

I'm voting *Mai* because no real reason except boredom and I think DarkAura is innocent.


----------



## Mai (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

At this point _everyone_ is paying attention. Everyone who had night actions sent them in (including ones saying they want to use their night action, most likely?), and I don't see how you would connect her not speaking to "she is not mafia". Now, if we went back and stalked DA's playstyle it's possible that we'd find an active mafia, but I remember an old one where she was mafia and rarely spoke at all.


----------



## Mai (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

... * Everyone who had night actions sent them in (including ones saying they don't want to use their night action, most likely?), and I don't see how you would connect her not speaking to "she is not mafia". 

I shouldn't try to write two things at once.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

I'm still confused as to why we're trying to lynch anyone at all. I suppose it would move the game along quicker, but...

I think we should *abstain*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*



Newton said:


> I'm still confused as to why we're trying to lynch anyone at all. I suppose it would move the game along quicker, but...
> 
> I think we should *abstain*.


Uh, yeah, let's go with this :l

*Abstain.*


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Phooey, that stinks. :/


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Would you rather inadvertently kill the healer or something?


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*



Newton said:


> Would you rather inadvertently kill the healer or something?


We can't win if we don't lynch anyone.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Particularly since there's possibly only one person we have to lynch, at most two, I'd think we should wait until we have a better sense of who they might be.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 1]*

Gah, sorry I've been uber sick lately. 

The residents of New Hope went home and resumed their daily lives, only tonight they made sure to lock their doors.

*No one was lynched.*
*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Night 1]*

*All night actions are in! (Woot for activity)*

Once again the people of New Hope greeted the new day. 

Well, almost everyone.

Along Main Street Downtown the police had barricaded one block from the others. Men in yellow jackets were running around as they inspected yet another homicide. 

The small town's citizens lined up, craning their necks and shouting questions to any officers that happened to pass by. Rumor had it that *Mai *had been killed. Though no tears were shed in her death as they bagged her body and carted it away, it still left the townsfolk even more concerned for their well being. 

*Mai is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

So looks like we can rule out (with reasonable certainty) the possibility of the mafia having multiple kills. I'm also wondering if the line about "no tears were shed in her death" means anything?

What now, though? I must say I'm a bit suspicious of DA since Mai was talking about how the possibility of DA being mafia can't be ruled out. I'm hesitant to actually go with that, but I can't think of anything else just yet.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

I hope that the first kill was just the Jack having shitty luck with the RNG Gods.
(By the way, Phantom, do you GM the Jack as having a few one-shot abilities to choose from, or a few abilities that are chosen by random when targeting?)


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

"No tears were shed of her death" could possibly mean she had a role that wasn't as important as Inspector or Healer. The ones that don't seem as important as the two aforementioned roles are Miller and Unlyncher (If we suppose that Lovers were Wargle and Windy). I haven't a clue what Unlyncher is (Well, aside from what the name suggests, obviously), so I'm going to go with the suspicion that Mai was Miller.

And adding to the fact, no one would shed tears at a Miller, because they'd think she'd be Mafia.


----------



## Light (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

Based on past mafia games and Mai usually dying first, I would guess Mai would be the most likely to get assigned miller.

Unless *Newton* is.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

I take it you are Inspector then, MelloScreamsKillerKarma?

I'll go with *Newton*, seeing as we have no other lead as to who the Mafia may be.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

Mai was a miller.  I inspected her last night, and she turned up Mafia.

Since my useful powers (healing and inspecting) are spent, I'll give everyone the head's up:  I'm the Jack.  I got three powers, one use each, of healing, inspecting, and killing.  No, I did not kill anyone the first night.  The two were lovers.  

That said, *Newton* seems like a good lynch.  Although, MelloScreamsKillerKarma, I'll be targeting you tonight if you've just gotten us to lynch an innocent.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Mai was a miller.  I inspected her last night, and she turned up Mafia.
> 
> Since my useful powers (healing and inspecting) are spent, I'll give everyone the head's up:  I'm the Jack.  I got three powers, one use each, of healing, inspecting, and killing.  No, I did not kill anyone the first night.  The two were lovers.
> 
> That said, *Newton* seems like a good lynch.  Although, MelloScreamsKillerKarma, I'll be targeting you tonight if you've just gotten us to lynch an innocent.


Who'd you Heal N0?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

Wait, what? Why me? Obviously I'm not miller, but I know I'm innocent. I don't know why I'd show up mafia, unless you're lying?


----------



## Light (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

Claim.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

FINALLY, I vote *Newton*


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*



MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> Claim.


...Fine. I didn't want to have to claim, but.

I'm inspector. N0 I inspected Mr. Moon and N1 I inspected ole_schooler. They were both innocent.


----------



## Light (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

Haha. That's sorta funny. Night 0 I inspected LS99 and night 1 I inspected DarkAura. Both innocent. I knew it wasn't Mr. Moon since he barely got accepted into the game, which left you and ole_schooler. I needed to get my information out because each night I run the risk of dying, so I picked one of you to forceclaim.

It's auto-win. If I'm mafia ole_schooler strikes me dead tonight and town still wins.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

Whelp. GG.
It's a good thing I didn't heal Mai again last night, or else we'd have to pick between lynching her and Newton.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

Only problem I see with this is that you could be lying for reasons besides being mafia. And since I know you couldn't actually be inspector, that leaves DA as possible mafia. Or you, LS99, if you're lying too. So I don't think it's quite auto-win. Take that into account before you decide to off me.


----------



## Light (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Whelp. GG.
> It's a good thing I didn't heal Mai again last night, or else we'd have to pick between lynching her and Newton.


It _probably_ would have been a good idea for you to wait, haha. It doesnt matter though.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

I can see why Newton would think I am Mafia, but I can just say that my role resolves recent problems I've had in Mafia games.


I'll put my vote for *Newton*.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*



Newton said:


> Only problem I see with this is that you could be lying for reasons besides being mafia. And since I know you couldn't actually be inspector, that leaves DA as possible mafia. Or you, LS99, if you're lying too. So I don't think it's quite auto-win. Take that into account before you decide to off me.


The only way that could possibly work is if Newton were alien, but if they get killed at night, they've no advantage.  I admit, you could be an alien, and playing up the reverse psychology to get yourself killed (a trick I've pulled in the past) but somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

If we go by what everyone roleclaimed as, we have these roleclaims;

DarkAura: Claims nothing
LightYagami: Claims Inspector
LegendarySeeker99: Claims Healer
Mr. Moon: Claims nothing
Ole-Schooler: Claims Jack
Newton: Claims Inspector


Possible death roles;

Mai: Could be Miller
Wargle: Could be Lover
windyragon: Could be Lover



I guess I'll roleclaim. I'm the Unlyncher. When I'm lynched, the person I targeted on N0 is lynched instead.


Well then, it appears we have two people claimed as inspector, but I believe Newton is NOT inspector (And I already voted).


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*



ole_schooler said:


> The only way that could possibly work is if Newton were alien, but if they get killed at night, they've no advantage.  I admit, you could be an alien, and playing up the reverse psychology to get yourself killed (a trick I've pulled in the past) but somehow, I doubt it.


???

I already told you I'm inspector. I can't see anything in my theory that would make it impossible unless I'm alien, particularly since we have no way of absolutely proving who's lying or not.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

Eh, whatevs. I still vote *Newton*


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*



Newton said:


> ???
> 
> I already told you I'm inspector. I can't see anything in my theory that would make it impossible unless I'm alien, particularly since we have no way of absolutely proving who's lying or not.


My point was that either you or MSKK has to be lying (or you both could be I guess).  However, holding to the assumption that there's only one mafia member, and that the lying party is mafia, the town is guaranteed a win, unless you are the liar an are lying because you're an activated alien (in which case you win by being lynched right now).  

In this case, lynching is like pudding: the proof will be in it.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Just Plain Mafia [Day 2]*

*TOWN WIN*

The whole state seemed to be watching as two police officers lead *Newton* into a police cruiser. Newton was screaming threats the entire time. A former police officer, he claimed to be innocent. 

The judge would be the one to decide that. 

*Newton is dead. He was mafia
*

The whole point of having one mafia was to make it harder to find. 

Sorry Newton.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 10, 2012)

:(

Damn you unwinnable gambits. Damn you.

But, well played. It was fun while it lasted. I'm curious, did you all realize I was mafia or were some of you only voting for me because of the aforementioned gambit?


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, Newton, the roles are distributed that fit the person; I figured the Inspector role would be more suited to LY than you.

Roles and Death Queue, please?


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2012)

Mostly just for the gambit.

Also, I'm more inclined to side with someone who pronounces me Town.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and Dragon were lovers because of our love brofisting


----------



## Mai (Feb 10, 2012)

I was actually miller. Good job town, I guess? For the best that I died, considering the troubles it could have caused. It was fun, anyway, even though _there were lovers and I was not one of them._


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2012)

Never gonna live that down am I?


----------



## Mai (Feb 10, 2012)

It's pretty ridiculous how much I enjoy being a lover, but yes. You will never live it down.

(Although I'm sort of flattered that I... er... _deserve_ being a miller? Hrm.)


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 10, 2012)

DarkAura said:


> Well, Newton, the roles are distributed that fit the person; I figured the Inspector role would be more suited to LY than you.


Actually I think I'd make a good inspector ^^;, I like trying to puzzle out who's who.


----------



## Mai (Feb 10, 2012)

If not miller/lover, I have no idea who else I'd be.

Also, Newton, you did well! Kiiind of got screwed over with the inspections flipped, and being the only mafia would've been difficult for me as well.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha, here's the shocker. I'm the alien. :P

Suprised no one saw that...

Moon < Space < Aliens


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2012)

That was _not_ intentional.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 10, 2012)

Sure it wasn't Phantom xD


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 10, 2012)

Actually, I kind of figured Mr. Moon was alien. I mean, you just _barely_ got accepted into this, so I figured you wouldn't be Mafia. Since everyone claimed their respective roles, and no one objected with them (Except for Newton and LY, obviously), so it was extremely obvious that you were Alien.

I didn't think it was a big deal, because Ole-Schooler, the Jack, never used his killing role, which meant one kill every night (Well, two on N1 because of lovers, but it was one person who did the kill), so I knew for a fact you wouldn't be activated. Since you weren't, I just kind of ignored the fact you were alien and focused more on lynching Newton.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 10, 2012)

The whole time I was trying to play the role of "lynch all the people" in hopes of getting lynched myself. xD


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 10, 2012)

See, you wouldn't have won without being activated. If you were lynched while NOT being activated, you'd be lynched normally and would just lose. And from what I can deduce, Newton only made kills, so he only killed two people (Well three, because of lover stuff), so we know for a fact you were not activated.


Phantom, could you please put the Death Queue and Roles up? :)


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2012)

The alien was never activated. 


And the actions no longer exist. You people filled my inbox.


----------



## Light (Feb 10, 2012)

Good game!

Phantom do you still have the role PM's? I'd kinda like to see why everyone got what they got. (Or you could just tell us if you don't have them anymore.)


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I can deduce who had what role;

DA: Unlyncher
MSKK: Inspector
Wargle: Lover
Windy: Lover
LS99: Healer
Mr. Moon: Alien (Unactivated)
Ole_Schooler: Jack
Newton: Mafia
Mai: Miller


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2012)

DarkAura- Unlyncher
MelloScreamsKillerKarma- Inspector
Wargle- Lover 1
Windyragon- Lover 2
Legendaryseeker99- Healer
Mr. Moon- Alien
ole_schooler- Jack of All Trades
Newton- Mafia
Mai- Miller


----------



## Light (Feb 10, 2012)

...so I take it you lost them?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2012)

They are buried. Give me a little longer, I am at work and had to deal with some stuff first.


----------



## Light (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh no problem sorry


----------



## Phantom (Feb 11, 2012)

OK here we go-

*Night 0*
Legendaryseeker99 heals Mai
DarkAura selects ole_schooler
ole_schooler holds action
Newton kills Wargle
MellonscreamingkilltheComma inspects Legendaryseeker99: Innocent

*Day 1*
Wargle dead: Innocent
Windydragon dead: Innocent
No one lynched

*Night 2*
Newton kills Mai
Legendaryseeker99 tries to heal self, GM Phantom yells at him
Legendaryseeker99 heals Newton
Mellonsscreamatcommakarma inspects DarkAura: Innocent
ole_schooler inspects Mai: Mafia

*Day 2*
Mai dead: Innocent upon death
Lynch Newton
Game over: Town win


Overall this game was to try to rebirth activity. In all I had no missed night actions, and full activity! See how much better it is when we DON'T kill games with inactivity?


----------

